

From iPhones to thermostats: How Tony Fadell built Nest - bretthellman
http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/05/tech/tony-fadell-podfather-nest/index.html

======
bretthellman
"With the thermostat, we revolutionized the product itself, absolutely -- but
we also revolutionized the sale of it. Most thermostats were only purchased by
contractors and installed by contractors... over 95% of them are actually
installed by users themselves"

------
lostlogin
Spread over 4 pages. Thanks CNN. Interesting comments on the lawsuit - not
sure that its quite the same being sued at your own company as it is being
sued at Apple though.

------
lostlogin
Wonder what other products are like that - I know I became interested in power
usage after living in a solar powered house.

